# Another litter of Boxer pups is on the way



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

On the 27th Cam and Richochet made their second litter of Boxer pups. And again on the 28th, 29th, and the 30th. It's as if they didn't find it to be "work"! <g>

Now, a bitch can have pups in the same litter from 2 different sires, so Im looking at this as increasing the herd. With some dates having multiple...couplings...there should be roughly 27 pups...<g>


----------

